# Narrowed choice of scope



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Vortex Viper HS, Vortex Viper PST, or a Trijicon Accupoint? Im thinking a 2.5x10 or a 4x16, but cant decide which scope, and dont really see a huge difference between the Viper HS and PST? Thoughts or input folks? You guys are the best! 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If you hunt close to any thick stuff I'd opt for the 2.5x10 - hands down.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If cost is not a factor, the Accupoint. Military grade, superior glass. Fiber optics provide the daylight aiming point and in low light the tritium (atomic waste) lights up the aiming point. No batteries.

Always spend as much as you can afford plus about another 25 percent. You'll never regret good glass, because it'll pay dividends afield, when others must end their hunts. And, there is no better time to be afield than in low light, when other hunters are moving toward home and the animals are moving, too.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Price is somewhat a factor. I can get any one for 50%, so the triji and pst are both gunna be probably...475-550, or the hs would be in the 350 range...a decent difference between the set. Hows everyone feel about painting optics? I like my things to match...so a big black scope on max1 wouldn't work for me, so i debated on shaker can or dyracoating the set up when all is said n done, so i could go with a brush color scheme, something similar to what you see on some of the Cooper rifles? Id almost feel bad putting anything on the scope though! 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Am i over looking magnification by chance? I had considered something like a 1x4, but with a. 22-250 o figured that may actually be too little...

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be too little for practical use, Hassell nailed it for you...The 2.5-10 would be all you need.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

what about a bushnell elite? i dont normally shop bushnell product lines because they are, in my opinon, mostly mid range products. but the busnell elite is a little over a 6:1 magnification ratio. so they have a 2.5-16x42, i can pick it up for around 500 shipped i think..


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

6.5x ratio, im trying to read up some info as we speak, but if anyone else has experience please chime in


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

anddd the model is actually the Elite 6500....reviews seem promising so far, and it's supposed to be from their "tactical" line, so i imagine its built a little more rigidly than normal...but who knows.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

and now an apology, because i realize i'm blowing up this thread single handedly. and i've got subscribers. apologies youngdon, glenway, and hassell


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you hunt around brush Hassel is correct. Those mags give you moderate distance as well as clearity up close. I hunt a lot of open areas more so than brushy. I have a 4.5x 14 on my 223 AR and my A-bolt 25-06. I feel it fits both very well. My 22-250 has a Nikon 4x16 and i feel it fits it very well too though I usually only shoot paper. Both my 4.5x14x50 are Sightrons and I love the glass on them. I feel they are better than that of the nikon monarch.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

I would say its more open field. Not a lot of timber in central illinois, mostly fields, some crp thrown in. I think i may be leaning towards the vortex viper hs, with a fine duplex. 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll hate the fine duplex if you night hunt. It's hard to see the hairs !


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Suggestions? 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

the topic of crosshairs may change my decision then...i decided i didnt really need a fancy reticle with subtensions ill never use, and if i have a regular crosshair i wouldnt need the FFP on the viper pst, so it ruled out that. and the only thing i have against the triji is the 2.5-10 has a 56mm front objective. which i cant decide is a good thing, or almost TOO big. so it left me with the viper hs. but looking at the subtensions of the crosshair, it is FINE. the THICKEST portion of that crosshair is .75 mils...it looks really thin. so should i consider the trijicon, for the fact that as fine as the crosshair may be, its also semi-illuminated?


----------

